# Shutting Down The Propane While Refueling



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good Morning Outbackers!

We are getting ready to leave this weekend for our first trip in the Outback that will require enroute refueling. I know we need to shut the refrigerator down while we are in the gas station, but what is the best practice?

Can we just shut off the propane at the tank, and then when we are done, open the tanks back up - and the 'frig will relight automatically?

Or do I need to go in the trailer and turn off the 'frig first, then turn it back on after we pull out?

What do you all do, in this situation?

Thanks for the help, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I go in and turn off the fridge. If you turn off the tank, the fridge will stay lit until the lp in the line is used up. Then you have to go thru the process of turning the fridge on and off until the air is out of the line.

Have a good trip.

Mike


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Doug,

I pull into the gas station, stop short of the pumps, have DW jump out and turn off frig inside. What you want is all pilot lights off- frig, water heater, furnace.

You should then be safe to gas up.
















-Matt


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You have to turn off the fridge electrically. If you dont the igniter may come on and that could be as bad as the flame.

Leave the valves open.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Have you heard that pretty soon banks are going to start opening up their own gas stations so you can get gas and take out a loan to pay for it at the same time....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the advise guys!









One more question. OK, two more questions...

The Outback website lists the height - to the top of the A/C - for this trailer as being 10'-1". Is this ever an issue with getting under gas station canopies? And, is this dimension any more acurate than any of the other dimensions Keystone notes, and we all know how bad they are (i.e.: weight, O.A. length)!

Man, you gotta love this site!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

We've done A LOT of refueling on our trips and have never had any height problems at the pumps. Actually, I never think about height anymore just width and making sure I don't hit the pumps.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Haven't seen a canopy yet that was even close to the top of the trailer.

Mike


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

I came across a Husky gas station here in Alberta that had a lower-than-normal canopy. Asked DW to go outside and watch the clearance as I pulled up to the pumps. TT didn't hit but the radio antenae was scraping a bit.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I haven't had any problems with the height of canopies, either; of course here in Texas, everything is bigger and taller!
















Mark


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

CanadaCruizin said:


> I came across a Husky gas station here in Alberta that had a lower-than-normal canopy. Asked DW to go outside and watch the clearance as I pulled up to the pumps. TT didn't hit but the radio antenae was scraping a bit.
> [snapback]51935[/snapback]​


Where abouts in Alberta? I always fill up at the husky stations curious on which one it is?

I know the one in Leduc just off the #2 has a semi-low one. We were just there last weekend when we came and went from Slave Lake.

Thanks
Kos
Kosin Trouble in Calgary


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Yikes!!! I've driven a few thousand miles with my OB and filled up dozens of times and never thought to turn off the fridge or propane!!!







Am I going to blow up???


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Yikes!!! I've driven a few thousand miles with my OB and filled up dozens of times and never thought to turn off the fridge or propane!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually some people think you are a rolling bomb just for thinking about using Propane while driving. I use it all the time while traveling. The fear is that the open flame in the fridge will lead to a fire at the gas station. This may have happened some where at some time but they also say that the static from getting in and out of your car can cause a fire while refilling. To be safe it is advised that you stop short and turn off the fridge at least 50' from the pumps.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

That's another problem solved with going with the diesel TV. I fire it up the day before I leave and don't turn it off till I get back home. Most diesel pumps are off to themselves and nowhere near as dangerous. Luv my diesel.


----------



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

I've been towing for Four years, 36 trips total. I have never bothered with killing power to the ignition on the fridge when pulling in to refuel. Are you concerned with the vapors from the pump reaching the spark in fridge? What are the odds? Really, I'm just curious...never thought about it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jzero said:


> I've been towing for Four years, 36 trips total. I have never bothered with killing power to the ignition on the fridge when pulling in to refuel. Are you concerned with the vapors from the pump reaching the spark in fridge? What are the odds? Really, I'm just curious...never thought about it.
> [snapback]52071[/snapback]​


The odds are very very low but so are the odds of winning the Lottery. The conditions would have to be perfect to have a problem but you just never know.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

The odds are probably very low, but the price you would pay if something went wrong is very high.

Gasoline vapors are heavy and sink to the ground. But a light breeze can pick them up and into your fridge's open flame. Have you ever smelled the gas fumes when filling up? Your nose is higher than that flame.

Better safe than sorry.

Steve


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Guess I'm another one looking for trouble

I've been pulling and filling for 5 years and also have never turned off the fridge (nor had a problem with station canopies).

Most stations today have vapor recovery nozzles which I would assume help to reduce the risk but I guess you could say it's better to be safe than sorry.

For what it is worth, I do turn off my gas when I go through major tunnels (ie Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel).

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I always turn ours off when refueling
It only take a couple of seconds

Don


----------

